
Website builder market research - adibalcan
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v724O2CtUTSNQQEk_-aARA_iZVwnaDjm56NOK4AAVjg/edit?usp=sharing
======
adibalcan
Please help us to complete this research by adding notes on this document :)

